# Hershey Very Sick



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Well it has been a very stressful couple of days here and we are no further ahead. Monday Hershey threw up his breakfast soon after he ate it, but the rest of the day and the next day acted like his old self so I didn't think to much about it. He is a gobbler when it comes to eating, so I thought he just ate to fast that day and that was that. So when he was fine Tuesday I never thought any more of it. Wednesday morning I went to get them out of their crates for breakfast and Hershey was covered in vomit. His face, chest, feet and all his bed. It was clear liquid. I immediately took him to the vet who then gave him anit nausea meds, a pepsid type med and ran some tests. At this point his poop and pee had been normal including that morning. He wouldn't eat and he was very lethargic. Very abnormal for him. So we came home hoping the meds and the bland diet she sent us home with would do the trick. Later that evening he was still lethargic and not eating. My husband and I went out to the garage at about 10 p.m. and when I came back in the utility room there was a huge blood pool about a foot in diameter. I yelled for Matt I could not believe my eyes. We were both horrified. It had come from his rectum. So scary. Not a single vet in our town offers 24 hr emerg, so we drove to Calgary to the nearest emerg and got him in. They ran a bunch of blood work and did xrays and nothing is showing up. He had no fecal matter in him to run a fecal test and that is a problem. They still have him at the clinic and he still won't eat, still lethargic had another bloody discharge episode at noon with no fecal in it so we are no further ahead. We are so worried, this came on him so fast and they are calling it Hemorrhagic Gastritis, which is a catch all phrase when they cannot pinpoint anything else. He will be there overnight again tonight and they are going to give him an appetite stimulant in hopes of getting fecal matter to test for parasites. Has anyone else here had anything like this. It is so frustrating not being able to pinpoint anything and this little guy is so sick.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, I'm so sorry! I don't have any words of wisdom, but I ope you get some answers and he's feeling better soon!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear about Hershey, I can only imagine how frightened you must be for him. This same thing literally just happened to my friend's dog a week ago. She is not a Hav, she is a Malmute. She presented exactly like Hershey did down to being found in her crate covered in liquidy clear vomit. She spent 3 nights in the hospital and is fine now. They never did find the cause which is worrying but the Vets at the animal ER said it isn't that uncommon to not find a trigger/cause. I'll pray for you that you have the same outcome.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How terrifying! I'm so sorry for Hershey and for you all! I hope he will recover fully whether they figure this out or not!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly had several episodes in the past with the bloody stools, sometimes looking just like bloody liquid. Very scary indeed! Once or twice she had vomiting also. In her case they never found a cause for these episodes and treated the symptoms. We went through many days of bland diets, probiotics and antibiotics. The vet wanted to put her on a prescription bland food but Molly would never eat it. I researched a lot of foods and started her on a limited ingredient diet. She has had no further episodes and is doing well and eating well. I hope that Hershey recovers quickly and that it is simply a case of GI issues with an unknown cause that does not cause him any further problems. Try not to worry. Molly and I send our love and healing prayers for Hershey.


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

So sorry! I have not had this experience. I'm sending good thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery for Hershey!❤


----------



## smmrwlknsn (Jan 12, 2017)

Ohhhh, poor Hershey!! My little Leela had the same thing in March. It seemed to come on quickly. Talk about panic!! She spent 2 days hooked up to an IV because she was so dehydrated. It was very scary. All ended well though my heart skips a beat if she vomits or has a loose stool. Get well soon Hershey and hang in there Hershey's mom.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Thank you all for your support it is very upsetting. For those of you that posted similar situations with your pups or your friends pups is there any way you could let me know what your vets used to treat this, it couldn't hurt to at least mention it to our vet as what she is doing doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## smmrwlknsn (Jan 12, 2017)

My vet said the important thing was to keep Leela hydrated. They did administer an anti-nausea along with IV fluids. I also think it depends on how early you catch the illness. Leela had a bloody stool very early on and I am within walking distance from my office (Leela goes to work with me) to the vet. So I just scooped her up and took her to the vet immediately. The vet said it could take 24 to 36 hours to get her stable. Fortunately, she responded well to the treatment. I had to keep her on a bland diet of chicken and rice for 2 weeks after. 

I think her illness was caused by someone at my office sharing people treats with her and not puppy treats. After that expensive incident everyone got a stern talking to. Now the rule is no treats unless you ask mom first.


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

Poor Hershey! how worrying. I hope they discover the cause and that he is back to normal as soon as possible.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

So scary poor little guy! It's awful when they are sick. I know of three dogs that have had HG and all came out fine. The sight of all that blood is pretty alarming though isn't it! (i.e. bone chilling terrifying!) My Sophie didn't have that but she does have IBD and was in the hospital dehydrated and on IVs multiple times in the beginning. Will be praying for Hershey and you and your husband that his recovery is as fast! Please keep us posted!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Thank you guys. I appreciate your kind words. I just talked with the vet office again and the good news is they have got him eating. Small amounts several times this afternoon and evening. That means hopefully they can get a fecal sample and run the tests they want to do. They said he was not stressed and just resting. A little tidbit of good news. I will take it.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Thank you all for your support it is very upsetting. For those of you that posted similar situations with your pups or your friends pups is there any way you could let me know what your vets used to treat this, it couldn't hurt to at least mention it to our vet as what she is doing doesn't seem to be working.


Molly was always treated with a bland diet, probiotics, and Metronidizole. Sometimes she needed an additional round of the Metronidizole to get her stools back to normal. On the occasions she had vomiting too she was given anti-nausea meds and fluids at the vets also.


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Thank you all for your support it is very upsetting. For those of you that posted similar situations with your pups or your friends pups is there any way you could let me know what your vets used to treat this, it couldn't hurt to at least mention it to our vet as what she is doing doesn't seem to be working.


My friend said the ER Vet used IV fluids, Metronidizole, Cyrenia (not sure of the exact spellings) send home on a bland diet for a week and Proviable (probiotics available on Amazon for much less than the vets office).


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

So sorry to find Hershey has been ill. Hoping he continues to improve.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh no....Poor Hershey! It's alway scary to see blood. When Scout was a puppy he had bloody diarrhea. Like Molly mentioned the treatment was Metronidizole. Not sure what caused the problem. Sure hope your little one recovers quickly! You and Hershey will be in my thoughts...


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh my gosh I feel so upset for you. I can't even imagine how you must have felt. Horrified and so afraid, I'm sure. I pray that Hersey gets fully recovered. Please, keep us up to date on what is going on.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hope you find the problem, hugs.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

So sorry to hear about Hershey. I hope he recovers quickly and this is a one time occurrence. Sending hugs to you.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

So sorry. Be strong. Yes, I had lethargy and bloody diarrhea with Kosmo, they found Giardia. Put a bag of fluids under his skin behind his neck and sent him home with metronizadole. When the vet brought him out with a lion mane from the new way of administering fluids I was upset. They took him away and brought him back out without my knowing what the procedure was. 

He had a drop of pinkish blood that came off on cloth when I cleaned after his runny stool, nothing like a pool of blood.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How is Hershey today?


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

We're very sorry to hear about Hershey's illness and hope it turns out to be a one-time thing or something that is treatable. Thinking of you . . .

Annie, Randy, and Shama


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Thinking of Hershey and wondering if he is feeling better?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Came to see if there is an update on Hersey. Oh I hope he is ok. Sent a little prayer for him last night.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Thinking of Hershey.


----------



## Nepa (Nov 8, 2016)

Hope Hershey is feeling better.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I am posting to let you know our little man didn't win his battle and we had to let him go yesterday. I feel gutted. I feel like I am in a nightmare and will wake up and everything will be fine. Tuesday he is playing the rlh game with his brother and Wednesday we woke up to a horror. I had posted Thursday that he had eaten and we went to bed Thursday night with some hope only to wake up Friday to the doctor calling to tell us his condition was getting much worse and the information about him eating was not correct. He hadn't eaten anything and hadn't responded to appetite stimulants at all. The ultrasound Friday revealed very bad news. He had beyond severe IBS with the high possibility of lymphoma in his intestines. The only way to be sure was a biopsy and we were told he would not survive the surgery. There was no coming back from this. I have gone over it and over it and there were absolutely no lead up signs that anything was wrong. No bouts of vomiting, diarrhea, lethargy. He was happy and full of beans with a great appetite right up to Wednesday. I keep thinking I missed something I should have seen, but there was nothing. It is frightening it can happen so fast. It breaks my heart that he never got the chance to grow up, he was 1 year 8 months 3 days old, way to young to leave us. He was supposed to grow old with us. I was able to have a good long time with him at the end and I told him everything I wanted to say to him and how much I loved him and the whole time gave him belly rubs which was his favorite thing. We will miss him more than I could every say. Thank you all so much for sending you loving thoughts, they mean a lot to me and my family. More than you know. Shama Mama your special post was so very thoughtful and it touched my heart deeply. Thank you.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I have no words.......my heart aches for you You did everything you could for Hershey - be totally assured of that. Hugs and sympathies to all of you. RIP, sweet Hershey, run free and healthy.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Sorrow:crying:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

So sorry.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Crying as I type this. I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet boy. My heart breaks for you. Molly and I send our love during this difficult time.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

We are crying here too. So, so sad. 

Makes me feel a little better imagining Hershey and April's Kona and all the other sweet Havanese forum members have lost running zoomies, zoomies, zoomies around in the Havanese neighborhood of doggy heaven . . .


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I am so sorry!! Stunned, too.

I hope that you can find some comfort in the fact that he didn't suffer long, and had such a happy life prior to the sudden end. 

I'm so very sorry and saddened for you all.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family. I'm so sorry to hear this news. RIP sweet Hershey.


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

Jackie, I still have problems navigating this site; however, I just read through the entire thread regarding Hershey. As a person who spends every day and night thinking about bringing our new puppy home and all of the hopes and dreams that comes with it..... I was absolutely stunned and saddened about your sudden loss of Hershey. I cannot find words to adequately express how badly I feel for you right now. I know that your heart feels broken and only time will slowly ease the pain. For now, I sincerely hope that all of the messages that you receive from your family, friends in this Forum and elsewhere --- help comfort you by knowing how many people care and will share your sweet memories of your little Hershey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

I am stunned and so very sorry to read this. Poor sweet Hershey deserved a long and happy life. My condolences to you all.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I just came upon this thread and read from page one. I am so sad to read this. I guess sometimes the medical profession can not defeat God's plan. Who knows, maybe Hershey was needed upstairs, but he will be waiting for you some day. Take heart that he led a happy life and he is no longer in pain. You did everything you could. You loved him and he loved you in return.


----------



## LittlePapi (Oct 27, 2016)

Dear Jackie,

You are in our thoughts and prayers. I am so sorry for your loss. What a lucky pup Hershey was to share his time with you, Ollie and your family. 

Wishing you peace,
Carol


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Tux's Mom said:


> I just came upon this thread and read from page one. I am so sad to read this. I guess sometimes the medical profession can not defeat God's plan. Who knows, maybe Hershey was needed upstairs, but he will be waiting for you some day. Take heart that he led a happy life and he is no longer in pain. You did everything you could. You loved him and he loved you in return.


I did some research on this very scary malady. I think it is important to be aware of any potential warning signs. This vet said there is a specific blood test to determine HGE, and also hinted at what she believes could be the causes. Her post made the most sense to me.

https://www.texvetpets.org/article/hemorrhagic-gastroenteritis-hge-in-dogs/


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear about Hershey. I know your heart must be breaking at this sudden loss of a sweet boy. You have my deepest condolences, and it is very kind of you to keep the forum members posted as this unfolded. I was away and just catching up.


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

Oh my gosh I am soooo sorry! Praying for you! I lost a beloved cat suddenly and right in front of me almost 2 years ago at 8.5 years old. Completely devastating. 😢😢😢


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, there really are no words at a time like this.

Big virtual hugs to you!


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Jackie, my heart is absolutely broken for you, your family, and Mr Ollie, who I'm sure misses his brother terribly. I shed many tears at work today over this. Your sweet boy came home just days before mine, and I remember getting to share in that excitement with you. Keep memories of the good times in mind during this trying period. Love and prayers. Godspeed, sweet Hersh.


----------



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

I am so, so sorry.


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

Jackie, I am so terribly sorry for your loss. Words just aren't enough at a time like this and I pray for peace for you, your family, and Ollie. I literally had the same thing happen to my Australian Cattle Dog, Lacy. She was my dog before Layla. She had absolutely no prior symptoms and was gone within 24 hrs, on Valentines Day, no less. It was HGE and like Hershey, she just didn't respond to treatment. We had to make the decision to put her to sleep over the phone (one vet said she was doing better and that wasn't the case). She was just slipping so fast there wasn't any more time left. It was gut wrenching, confusing, and we were blindsided with grief. All I can say is hold on tight to all the wonderful memories of your little angel boy. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

I am so sorry to hear the sudden lost. I was hoping he would pull through


----------



## Desiree Baron (Aug 4, 2017)

Am so very sorry for your loss, Jackie. My deepest condolences to you and your family.

With love and prayers,
Desiree & Ginger


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

My sincere condolences. It is devastating just how fast they can become critically ill and at such a young age. Hold on tight to Ollie. Thoughts and prayers from Barbara and Loki.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I am so sorry to read about your little Hershey. Prayers and hugs for you and your family.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I would just like to say thank you, all of you for such kind, thoughtful and loving words. You understand so deeply what this is like and I have felt less alone in this grieving with you there. This weekend has been a blur and I have gone to the forum many times and read over and over again the loving posts from all of you. Those of you who have shed tears over my beautiful boy, please know I love you for that. For having such an open heart for someone you have never met and only know through pictures and posts is truly wonderful. You warmed my heart so much, thank you. To all of you, your words got me through this weekend, it was my healing place. I will keep reading for quite a while I think. Love you all.


----------



## OhHenry (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm so sorry. Sudden, severe illness is every parent's nightmare and worse still is the unexpected loss. It sounds like you did everything you could to save your little guy and he left you feeling so very loved and cherished. Wishing you and your family much love and condolences. And especially poor Ollie who will be so sad and confused without his fur brother.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

My heart is heavy and I'm so sad to hear about your beloved Hershey. I'm sure he will always hold a special place in your heart.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Such heartbreaking news. I was so hopeful that Hershey would be ok. Please know how sorry I am that you lost your sweet boy. Lots of hugs from Lanita and Chi-Chi.


----------



## Magnadoodle (Apr 19, 2017)

My deepest sympathies, I am so sorry for your broken heart.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I just saw your post tonight. I'm just shocked... My heart breaks for you Jackie. I was so hoping Hershey would recover quickly. Your precious little one knew he was loved and treasured. I am so very sorry. Hugs...


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh Henry, Connie Jeanine, Chi Chi and Heather, thank you so very much. Your posts are so heartwarming and they help a lot. So nice to know our little man touched so many hearts in such a short time. Thank you again.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I have no words to offer, only tears. I am deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, Jackie! I am JUST reading this now. I can't even begin to tell you how sorry I am. It is never easy to lose them, but his age and how fast this came on, I think make it even harder. :grouphug:


----------



## Nepa (Nov 8, 2016)

Not sure what to say--just know that he loved you as much as you loved him.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Jackie thank you. My body is exhausted from crying. Lots of tears. Karen you are so right. So fast and so young, I just cannot wrap my head around it. Can't function really, just in a blurry fog. Nepa, he did love us lots, that I do know. He was a kisser.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

It's almost a year later, and I am still recovering from Brookie's death. Jackie, give yourself time to cry, reminisce, and heal.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Joyce I understand, I remember when sweet Brookie passed, so heartbreaking. I cannot believe it has been a year. It does take time, I don't think we ever totally get over them being gone, but time changes how you look back. Like you I will just take it a day at a time.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Omg! I am so, so, devastated hearing about Hershey and everything that has happened. It truly is a nightmare considering how quickly everything happened with absolutely no symptoms. My heart goes out to you and am so sorry you had to be put through the experience of losing him like that. Please don't take on any blame, you had no way of knowing. Please know that Hershey is waiting for you and is enjoying playing with all the havs that we've lost...bet it's a nonstop play date!!!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Thanks so much Bowie's mom, I will take your words to heart. I am slowly coming to terms with the blame of it all. Have not slept thinking about it over and over, but I am coming to grips with the fact that there just was no warning. I think he was one brave little guy to have kept it hidden so well.


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

I am so sorry to read this❤❤❤ Sending you love!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Thanks so much Bowie's mom, I will take your words to heart. I am slowly coming to terms with the blame of it all. Have not slept thinking about it over and over, but I am coming to grips with the fact that there just was no warning. I think he was one brave little guy to have kept it hidden so well.


You did all you could. Even the vets didn't know what was really wrong with him. I don't think, if you'd taken him to the vet and left him there, the day BEFORE he got sick, the outcome could have been different. There are some things we can't fix, no matter how much we want to.:crying:


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Genie thank you so very much. Karen you are absolutely right. My husband and I have had a lot of conversations about it and both of us agree we were blindsided. Dogs and animals in general can hide illness amazingly well, but with Hershey I choose to believe he really didn't feel bad till the end because he was just too happy. The thing I will take from that is he didn't go through a lot of pain or suffering and for that I am very grateful.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I believe that dogs live in the present. They have no concept of yesterday or tomorrow or the "what ifs". They just live in the now. I also believe that if Hersey was happy up until the end that he was not suffering.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

That is very true Jackie, it is actually a nice way to live in some ways.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I just wanted to share a bright spot in my otherwise very dark week. I notified our breeder yesterday about Hershey. It was a very difficult letter to write, but we have kept in touch from the beginning and I always send her pictures and videos of Hershey, which she loves. I heard back from her immediately and she was horrified to hear what happened. She told me she knew how much we loved Hersh and that there was no doubt in her mind we did everything we could. She then went on to say that any of her dogs would be honored to have a home with us and that she wanted to let us know if and when the time comes when we have healed more from the loss of Hershey she wants to give us a puppy of our choosing. She said she realizes we are in no way thinking in those terms right now, but wanted to make sure we knew it was something down the road she wanted to do that for us. Of course my heart cannot go there right now, I can't even imagine that right now, but she really filled my heart with such a kind and generous offer that she did not have to make. It just made me feel good to know that she gets us and our love for our dogs and has that much compassion for us.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hershey was a wonderful dog who obviously came from a wonderful breeder. We can all only hope that our breeders would show the same compassion to us as she is showing to you now. Wishing you strength and moments of peace during this difficult time. You have a whole forum of people in your corner to lean on whenever you need us!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Thank you Diane you and the other forum members have been so wonderful to me, I just can't say it enough. I always knew the people on this forum were special, but after this week I can honestly say I never knew how special. Thank you again.


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> I just wanted to share a bright spot in my otherwise very dark week. I notified our breeder yesterday about Hershey. It was a very difficult letter to write, but we have kept in touch from the beginning and I always send her pictures and videos of Hershey, which she loves. I heard back from her immediately and she was horrified to hear what happened. She told me she knew how much we loved Hersh and that there was no doubt in her mind we did everything we could. She then went on to say that any of her dogs would be honored to have a home with us and that she wanted to let us know if and when the time comes when we have healed more from the loss of Hershey she wants to give us a puppy of our choosing. She said she realizes we are in no way thinking in those terms right now, but wanted to make sure we knew it was something down the road she wanted to do that for us. Of course my heart cannot go there right now, I can't even imagine that right now, but she really filled my heart with such a kind and generous offer that she did not have to make. It just made me feel good to know that she gets us and our love for our dogs and has that much compassion for us.


What a wonderful, thoughtful gesture! And a tribute to the love she knew you and your family had for Hershey. Wishing you continued peace and healing during this difficult time 0


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

So nice of you to say Christine. Thank you so much.


----------



## Bnails52 (May 23, 2017)

beatrice said:


> Poor Hershey! how worrying. I hope they discover the cause and that he is back to normal as soon as possible.


I hope your little Hersey, responds well soon.. I have no advice but I am hoping and praying and sending you strength!

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Bnails52 (May 23, 2017)

I just read the posts about Hersey and I am truly sorry! 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> I just wanted to share a bright spot in my otherwise very dark week. I notified our breeder yesterday about Hershey. It was a very difficult letter to write, but we have kept in touch from the beginning and I always send her pictures and videos of Hershey, which she loves. I heard back from her immediately and she was horrified to hear what happened. She told me she knew how much we loved Hersh and that there was no doubt in her mind we did everything we could. She then went on to say that any of her dogs would be honored to have a home with us and that she wanted to let us know if and when the time comes when we have healed more from the loss of Hershey she wants to give us a puppy of our choosing. She said she realizes we are in no way thinking in those terms right now, but wanted to make sure we knew it was something down the road she wanted to do that for us. Of course my heart cannot go there right now, I can't even imagine that right now, but she really filled my heart with such a kind and generous offer that she did not have to make. It just made me feel good to know that she gets us and our love for our dogs and has that much compassion for us.


Good breeders are the best! What a wonderful, generous offer!!! :hug:


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Bnails thank you very much. So kind of you. Karen, of course we can't even go there, but we had such a wonderful talk and to offer like that is really uplifting. It did get hubby and I talking. She didn't put any time limit on it just whenever we felt we wanted to. Hubby and I even talked about discussing with her the idea of getting an older puppy or a 2 or 3 year old if she had one that would fit with the family, our lifestyle and of course Ollie. That may be something to consider. I have never done that before always raised a puppy and although they are a lot of work you do end up with a dog well socialized, well trained and completely adapted to your home and habits. I don't know, just something that popped into our heads. That is the kicker, Hershey was just beginning to settle down from the crazy puppy stage, just becoming the dog we had worked so hard to have him become. Right now the puppy work sounds daunting, I am not young, in my sixties, but who knows it might bring that joy back to the house. Time will tell us what to do, it is just a really wonderful thing that our breeder is giving us that to think about. I know if we pursue it she will be very supportive and very helpful in guiding us.


----------



## Paddington (Feb 15, 2016)

I read your post last night at 1.30am after being woken up and have been debating whether to post anything in reply since then. I have been thinking about Hershey all day. Paddington is a similar age, he will be two in early January. I think your loss really hits home with all the HF members as it could just as easily happened to any one of us. I particularly feel for you and the sudden shock you must have experienced given Hershey was so young and this came out of the blue. Remember the good times. It is better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all. Give Ollie a big hug. Sending love and Hershey kisses your way.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Hi Paddington, thank you so much for writing. I am sure you can relate given the fact Paddington will be 2 in January. Hershey would have been 2 January 12th. I think that is going to be a tough day for us. It is so nice to have this forum going through this because as you said, everyone here understands. I still haven't been able to take down his crate or remove anything that was his. Ollie went through quite a grieving process. It was very strange. When Hershey was in the hospital he was fine. The day Hershey was put to sleep was the day he started to grieve. I have wondered if the smell on me was different that day and he knew. I held Hershey during it all and maybe Hershey's scent changed when he was gone and Ollie knew. I don't know, but it was so strange that he began to grieve that day. Went off his food to where we couldn't get him to eat for a couple of days. He would sit on the living room bed they shared and let out little whimpers, especially at snack times where they always sat together having their snack. Thank goodness he is getting back to normal, the only difference now is he is very needy with playing. I am his RLH buddy now and his wrestling buddy and every game he did with Hersh I have to do. I am not as good at it and I sure cannot do it for long stretches, but it is working he seems to be happy again. It is definitely a process. I will give him hugs and kisses from you and you do the same to Paddington from us. Thank you again.


----------



## Rascal's mom (Apr 5, 2017)

Im just reading this and my heart feels such sadness! I'm so very sorry to hear about Hershey! 
My Thoughts are with you!!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Thank you so much Rascals Mum. Very hard, but at least now we are seeing Ollie turning around and not acting depressed any more. He is back to eating normally too. Was getting a little worried for a while. Thank you again for your kind words.


----------

